# Why are other dog owners so judgemental?



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

I don't use a crate. I did use a crate when Charlie was a puppy. I walk him 90% using a flexi-lead. I don't leave him alone with toys he could rip/chew/ruin. I feed him Wainwrights dry and wet. I don't dress my dog up in outfits. Occasionally he gets a nice fatty pet shop pigs ear. I don't put chemical preventatives (i.e. for fleas) on my dogs skin. He travels on busses with me. I do vaccinate yearly. Its extremely rare that I'd let my dog walk off-lead. I give Charlie the run of the house at night, or when he's left. I don't leave him more than 3 hours, and he's usually left less than 1 hour. He's allowed on the sofa. I walk Charlie twice a day, an hour at a time. He's insured and microchipped. He has his name on his dog tag. He's walked on a collar not a harness. He's not neutered. I celebrate his birthday. He's bathed every month (unless he rolls in something smelly before bathtime). He gets at least 1 kiss on his nose every day, and I get one back. I don't brush his teeth - I use plaqueoff instead. He drinks and eats from ceramic bowls. He brings me the post, and gets to shred the junk mail... :aureola: :devil:

I was just thinking today about all the decisions we make about our dogs and how judgemental other dog owners can be about these decisions. I think it's a real shame.

There are so many threads I come across where someone is being shot down for a decision which isn't harmful to their dog, but others have chosen to do it differently and end up in arguments about whose the more responsible owner. Often citing once in a blue moon 'what ifs' to justify their responses.

Thats why I've made a decision to not read 'those' types of threads anymore, and instead, to look at the cute photos and read the happy stories about everyone's puppies and dogs. The threads that make PF a nice place to be :thumbup:

Anyone else got any confessions? 
Or want to post a 'naughty' photo of your dog on the sofa 

Here's mine...look at what a terrible owner I am. My dog is practically ready to be rescued...


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

Oh what the heck ..... I confess I only bought a chesterfield so the dogs could curl up on it!

I dont use a crate either... I pamper my dogs cook for them ..sing to them and snuggle on the sofa with them... 

Im a bad person for this? My dogs dont think so and they are all that matters...


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

BTW - I'm not saying I've been the perfect PF member by any stretch of the imagination...


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

You should try keeping gun dogs if you want 'Judgemental' The grief I've had over the years by ill informed people about my sport is amazing. Even from family members. I just tell to go fly a kite, they're my dogs, it's my passion and regardless of what others think nobody could say my dogs aren't well cared for.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Great thread 

I frequently let Dixie in the bedroom- where she sleeps between my feet, Under the covers!
When I say Bed they all automatically go to the furniture.
I let them lick the high chair tray when Anna has had breakfast and hoover crumbs from where she has sat (I do use a disinfectant spray afterwards! Lol)
I walk Dave off the lead on the street when its quiet and sometimes I use a flexi because its easier than making him walk on a short lead.

I haven't ever let Xiva off the lead apart from with the other dogs in the secure field  because I'm terrified she will see someone and run off to greet them! 

I never leave my dogs for more than a few hours and while Xiva is in a crate still beause she chews and harasses the big dogs, my other two have a duvet to sleep on that is replaced whenever Dave gets around to chewing it up.

They all have their names on their tags too.

I probably let them get away with more than I should but on the whole they are well behaved (more so than most people's around here anyway) and they are happy and healthy


----------



## vickieb (Nov 22, 2010)

my confession,

I spend more on my dog than I do myself, I let him eat rawhide chews (not alone juts in case) I have put a hat on him to take a picture once, and laughed hard at it, but he was not stressed or upset 

oh I also roll about on the floor and play fight/ tussle...... we both have a good time doing it, and even tho some say you should NEVER do it, I find it bonding.


----------



## JenJen22 (Sep 29, 2011)

Awesome thread, alot of things ring true to us too. 

Austin and OH on the sofa - i think Aus thinks he is a lap dog sometimes!


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2011)

I know exactly what you mean Helbo. I try to tell myself it's because the people on here care so much about dogs that sometimes they go OTT with what they think makes a happy dog.

I've got a few to add: My dog sleeps on my bed at night. I DO put a raincoat and a fleece coat on her. I live in a 2nd floor flat with no garden. I'm forcing her to endure a flight to the other side of the world. I feed Ziwipeak because I chickened out of feeding 'real' raw. 

I'm sure there's more!


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2011)

PoisonGirl said:


> When I say Bed they all automatically go to the furniture.


This one made me laugh out loud! :thumbup:


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

sideboard surfer :scared:










eating on the ... SOFA :scared:










and lastly..... most shocking of all OMG PHONE THE RSPCA!!! .... one neglected dog lay on my bed ... can you not see the horror and sadness in those eyes, being forced to lay on my bed :crying:


----------



## Chihuahua-Rocky (May 10, 2011)

I must be the worst Chihuahua owner ever! I feed him high quality dog food, so am not cooking for him . He is not getting dressed and not wearing shoes, even in winter! He does not own any diamont collars and is not carried around all the time, rather has to walk on his own.....BUT I have to confess.... he is sleeping in bed with us .


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Great replies. Amazing photos of dogs in urgent need of rescue 

Some people let their dog on the sofa. Others don't. Some walk their dog off-lead. Others don't. Some feed raw, others don't.

Just because we've made different decisions about how to take care of our dogs, the important part that is that they're taken care of. :thumbup:


----------



## JenJen22 (Sep 29, 2011)

McKenzie said:


> I know exactly what you mean Helbo. I try to tell myself it's because the people on here care so much about dogs that sometimes they go OTT with what they think makes a happy dog.
> 
> I've got a few to add: My dog sleeps on my bed at night. I DO put a raincoat and a fleece coat on her. I live in a 2nd floor flat with no garden. I'm forcing her to endure a flight to the other side of the world. I feed Ziwipeak because I chickened out of feeding 'real' raw.
> 
> I'm sure there's more!


I live in a 2nd floor flat too, but with a shared garden, he gets out for hours everyday so i dont see the problem with a dog in a flat!


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2011)

Here's my poor neglected thing...


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

What I find funny is that my OH found out a lady he works with owns a dog and were happily swapping stories.

Suddenly everything became serious, voices were lowered, they leaned in, and both confessed that their dogs can sleep on their bed if they want to...duh duh dunnnnnnnnn

Hubby felt like he was making a drug deal or something! LOL


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

springerpete said:


> You should try keeping gun dogs if you want 'Judgemental' The grief I've had over the years by ill informed people about my sport is amazing. Even from family members. I just tell to go fly a kite, they're my dogs, it's my passion and regardless of what others think nobody could say my dogs aren't well cared for.


Theres a very happy and healthy looking dog at our local clay pigeon shooting range. A springer who loves to run between the three fields all day or fall asleep by the main entrance - never gets in anyones way, never goes in the restricted areas, never comes for a stroke either, but he looks happy.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2011)

Ok my confessions are....I DO let my daughters dress our dogs up,They own a whole stack of clothes between them and absolutely love the attention they get in the process.
I DO feed them the odd pigs ears as that happens to be their favourite treat ever.
Some sleep on the sofa and some upstairs with my girls.
I DO let them run free in our garden unattended.
And they DO love to eat our food too.....i will now go and hang my head in shame,but if we ever stopped doing such things our dog's would think it was the end of the world so therefore i will carry on


----------



## vickieb (Nov 22, 2010)

I would love to let my boy sleep upstairs with me, but I did this once and he was a pain, jumping on my face at 3am (he is 5 stone so this hurt) ect... so thought I would wait till he was older ......


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

vickieb said:


> I would love to let my boy sleep upstairs with me, but I did this once and he was a pain, jumping on my face at 3am (he is 5 stone so this hurt) ect... so thought I would wait till he was older ......


Mostly Charlie likes to sleep curled up on the sofa or stretched out on the landing. But occasionally he does jump up on the bed with us and I have woken up with him curled around my head, or led down my back for warmth. Theres a moment of terror and confusion when something furry feels like it is swallowing your head


----------



## vickieb (Nov 22, 2010)

Helbo said:


> But occasionally he does jump up on the bed with us and I have woken up with him curled around my head,


hahahahahha beagle hat! 

edited coz I spelt Beagle VERY wrong :0\


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

I am also a terrible mummy  
He's on the sofa, licks my face (and the children's), sits on my lap and hoovers up what my son drops on the floor during meals.
He loves it


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2011)

Helbo said:


> Mostly Charlie likes to sleep curled up on the sofa or stretched out on the landing. But occasionally he does jump up on the bed with us and I have woken up with him curled around my head, or led down my back for warmth. Theres a moment of terror and confusion when something furry feels like it is swallowing your head


I love it when they jump into bed with me...my dogs are only little so sometimes they will all come and jump up...its great :


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Have always let Dougie on the chair or sofa, I sit on whichever one he's left free! I let him eat left overs from dining plates too and I have conversations with him


----------



## lisaloo1 (Aug 8, 2011)

my dog has his own sofa in the living room even made a step so he can get on it too lol


----------



## natty01 (Sep 4, 2011)

oh dear god , i have so much to confess too .
i dont use a crate my dogs sleep on my bed or the sofa , they eat table scraps , swim in the river , roll in puddles , eat dry dog food , and maddie goes everywhere with me , my biggest crime is snuggling with them for hours every day .

oh and i also let them watch unsuitable tv like big brother and x factor .... shocking i know.


----------



## JenJen22 (Sep 29, 2011)

lisaloo1 said:


> my dog has his own sofa in the living room even made a step so he can get on it too lol


Love this 

Austin has his own seat as well!!


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

here's my confessions - dai sleeps in my bed and i wouldn't have it any other way but dinky sleeps in a crate only cos she annoys dai sometimes, yes they have more clothes tham me but i wouldn't buy the clothes if they didn't like to ware them, they have home cooked meals atleast once a week, i only buy natural chews and treats for them, if i can't take them with me they go to my sisters house, i spend more money on them than i do on myself, oh and they have a stroller to go to town in as they don't like to walk with loads of people around, i buy them loads of pressies for christmas, make them birthday cakes.

snuggling on the sofa


dai's birthday cake


dai in his stroller


the dogs wardrobe


the outside lounger with canopy


----------



## natty01 (Sep 4, 2011)

OMG those dogs live better than i do lol



sianrees1979 said:


> here's my confessions - dai sleeps in my bed and i wouldn't have it any other way but dinky sleeps in a crate only cos she annoys dai sometimes, yes they have more clothes tham me but i wouldn't buy the clothes if they didn't like to ware them, they have home cooked meals atleast once a week, i only buy natural chews and treats for them, if i can't take them with me they go to my sisters house, i spend more money on them than i do on myself, oh and they have a stroller to go to town in as they don't like to walk with loads of people around, i buy them loads of pressies for christmas, make them birthday cakes.
> 
> snuggling on the sofa
> 
> ...


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

vickieb said:


> my confession,
> 
> I spend more on my dog than I do myself, I let him eat rawhide chews (not alone juts in case) I have put a hat on him to take a picture once, and laughed hard at it, but he was not stressed or upset
> 
> oh I also roll about on the floor and play fight/ tussle...... we both have a good time doing it, and even tho some say you should NEVER do it, I find it bonding.


Me too lol

The way i see it is that people wouldnt dare comment on how you raise your child but feel they can spoeak freely on how you choose to raise a dog..imho if the dog is treated loves, fed and happy stuff what anyone else thinks :thumbup:

Dogs on sofa....every now and again i let the kids on too 


dog wearing a hat..:lol:


as you can clearly see i was holding the hat ..it was about a fraction away fron his head but still a cracking pic..and before anyone says anything i wasnt holding the dog down


----------



## lisaloo1 (Aug 8, 2011)

harley bear said:


> Me too lol
> 
> The way i see it is that people wouldnt dare comment on how you raise your child but feel they can spoeak freely on how you choose to raise a dog..imho if the dog is treated loves, fed and happy stuff what anyone else thinks :thumbup:
> 
> ...


You let the kids on the sofa ???  lol


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

lisaloo1 said:


> You let the kids on the sofa ???  lol


Only at the weekend...dont wanna make a habit of it now do i?


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

When I had Ferdie as a puppy some woman told me I mustn't let him on the sofa or he would think he was the pack leader. I didn't know whether to laugh or cry at the ignorance, so I just said "********".

I bought a leather sofa just so the dogs could get up there. I hate sitting down amidst dog fur. I would never have a crate, I hate them. All my dogs have slept next to my bed when I was in the bungalow, right from the moment I got them.

I hate people who have dogs but won't allow them in the living room. One person said it was because he was scared she would make the house smell. She is supposed to smell; she is a dog! I told him.

I bought a house with an 80 ft garden. I have no interest in gardening, I bought it for the dogs.


----------



## vickieb (Nov 22, 2010)

hahahahahha vegas looks a bit like a workman  big and lean, but no builder bum thank the lord


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

vickieb said:


> hahahahahha vegas looks a bit like a workman  big and lean, but no builder bum thank the lord


LMAO...hes gotta earn his keep somehow :lol:


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

I need to whisper for this - never been to a training class but he is really well behaved, loves everyone and everything. He only jumps to greet people in the house and doesn't do it if I stop him but, don't tell anyone else - I let him jump at my son's girlfriend because she is very irritating :scared:


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I know people who's dogs live in the kitchen or the hall and are very rarely allowed in the livingroom  
I hate to think how bored and lonely those dogs feel when their owners work and then the dogs get out in the garden and they get a couple of walks but thats not much human company is it? 

My dogs are a huge part of my life the only time they are not in the room with me is they are told to stay in the kitchen when we eat (cause Xiva steals), when they are wet and muddy (but only until they are dry) or when they are not sharing the bed with us.


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

Personally I like to see people get passionate and discuss different ways of doing things. It`s how we learn.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Well, I dont crate mine, let them on the furniture, feed them scraps off my plate occasionally, dress them up in cold weather, own a doggy stroller, have never been to a training class and sleep with them in the bed.
Im not owning up to ay of that though coz there is nothing wrong with it at all!!
Decisions that will get me judgement from the great 'dog experts' on high are;
using puppy pads(still)
letting them jump up and
leaving them alone for 8-10 hours.

But frankly its a middle finger salute to anyone who has a problem coz my dogs are happy, healthy and well behaved little ratbags!:thumbup:


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

ClaireandDaisy said:


> Personally I like to see people get passionate and discuss different ways of doing things. It`s how we learn.


I like discussions - but theres discuss something (i.e., this is the way I do it) and theres discussing something in a negative way (i.e., this is the way I do it and you're terrible if you don't do that too).


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

I didn't realise allowing them on the sofa was such a no-no :lol: Alfie's been on the sofas with us since day 1. Oh, and he licks my face (including on the lips) all the time


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> I hate people who have dogs but won't allow them in the living room.


:nono: ah ah ah - each to their own.

You let your dogs in the living room, others don't. But I'm going to assume they're all well looked after. Lets not use this thread to talk about what we 'hate'


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

PoisonGirl said:


> I know people who's dogs live in the kitchen or the hall and are very rarely allowed in the livingroom
> I hate to think how bored and lonely those dogs feel when their owners work and then the dogs get out in the garden and they get a couple of walks but thats not much human company is it?
> 
> My dogs are a huge part of my life the only time they are not in the room with me is they are told to stay in the kitchen when we eat (cause Xiva steals), when they are wet and muddy (but only until they are dry) or when they are not sharing the bed with us.


When some friends came to visit early last year and Joshua jumped on the armchair at the same time as Bob sat down, he said: Are you allowed up there? Bob, I said, they are allowed wherever the hell they like!

I have never been to a training class either. I am sure they would do something I didn't agree with and there would end up being a row.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Coffee said:


> I didn't realise allowing them on the sofa was such a no-no :lol: Alfie's been on the sofas with us since day 1. Oh, and he licks my face (including on the lips) all the time


your a bad, bad owner!


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

natty01 said:


> oh and i also let them watch unsuitable tv like big brother and x factor .... shocking i know.


I think this is the WORST confession yet - ring the RSPCA now!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2011)

Dexter is allowed on the sofa however he doesn't usually jump up. He sits at our feet awww 

He never goes upstairs either!! 

We watch Sex and the City together too hahaha!!!...he always wanders in when it's on.. had a bit of a chuckle once when during one of the episodes, a sex scene comes on and Dex is sat there cocking his head at it!!!!


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

harley bear said:


> your a bad, bad owner!


<hangs head in shame>


----------



## natty01 (Sep 4, 2011)

Helbo said:


> I think this is the WORST confession yet - ring the RSPCA now!!


my daughter would ring the RSPCA but nobody can ever get bobby off the phone , hes always calling sex chat lines . hes such a naughty dog


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Coffee said:


> I didn't realise allowing them on the sofa was such a no-no :lol: Alfie's been on the sofas with us since day 1. Oh, and he licks my face (including on the lips) all the time


Its a terrible terrible thing, its part of Alfies evil plan to dominate you - Dougie told me his plan is to take over the house and he would make me leave but he can't get his own dinner out of the freezer


----------



## vickieb (Nov 22, 2010)

Ive thought of another..... I make sure Ern has his oils and glucosamine every day without fail......

where as I take nothing and simply dont look after my own skin and bones 

and I buy too many collars, so that he looks nice


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

See now this is interesting because I agree with Helbo that it can seem that people can be quite judgemental on here and that there is a RIGHT way and WRONG way of doing things and can be no inbetween. However I feel like I'm one of the bad guys and in the minority on here because.....

I DON'T let my two on the furniture and they're not even allowed upstairs let alone on our bed!! However this does not mean that they are not given love and affection by the bucketload. In fact we spend our time sitting on the floor so that we can have plenty of puppy cuddles but that's our choice, we prefer to do that knowing that when we don't want to be covered in dog hair and slobber or if we have guests round we can sit on the sofa and the dogs stay on the floor.

Other confessions...

I don't have a crate for either of them. They don't have a set routine at all for meal times or walkies - they fit in around us rather than our day being planned around them - again doesn't mean they're not loved and well cared for. 

I will drive to places that I know they can be off lead 99% of the time because they can be a nightmare on their leads and I'd much rather enjoy our walks by watching them have fun than come back feeling frustrated and like a failure because I've been fighting to get them to walk to heel!!

They both have their names on their tags and my full address and tel number - my main concern is that if they get lost that the person who finds them can easily return them to me and not worry about them wanting to steal my dog or my identity!

I buy them toys that I know will be destroyed within minutes but what the hell they enjoy those minutes!

They drink tea out of our mugs.

They get hosed down with cold water before being let in the house when we get back from muddy walks.

I'm sure there are loads more things that I do that some people may dissaprove of but at the end of the day they are my dogs - I love them and I know they love me  

Oh and I'm all for boycotting the judgementalness and just enjoying good healthy discussions, debates and cooing over each others gorgeous pooches!!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Helbo said:


> You let your dogs in the living room, others don't.)


I dont have a choice....I dont have a hallway!
If I didnt let them in the living room then I would have to throw them through to the kitchen when we got in the house!!LOL:lol:


----------



## Rottiefan (Jun 20, 2010)

The problem is, many people make wild interpretations and assumptions about how their dog is feeling, and justify it to themselves. We can't communicate efficiently with our dogs, which means there is a lack of understanding between us. Even a dog that has been abused will approach his/her abuser seemingly 'respectfully'. Dogs are social, affiliative creatures. Sorry, extreme example!

Everyone can make their own decisions, but not everyone can realise when they are making the wrong ones...


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Great thread :thumbup:

Lola can lay on top of sofa in front of window 
She can have tit bits from us mainly my chedders
She does sleep in a crate but in morning when she wakes she sleeps on bed 
She is walked on a lead then let to run on a long line and i have no intention of letting her off anytime soon 
she has tea out of my mug 
She has a roast dinner on a sunday 
I bath her when i feel she looks grubby 
We feed her taste of the wild coz raw didnt agree with her 

Bascially she is spoilt 
And we love spoiling her


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

catz4m8z said:


> I dont have a choice....I dont have a hallway!
> If I didnt let them in the living room then I would have to throw them through to the kitchen when we got in the house!!LOL:lol:


That's really tickled me..... I have an image of you standing at your front door with a waiting line of dogs, all patiently waiting their turn to be lobbed into the kitchen :lol:


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Oh yeah and i let her give me kisses and lick my face 
And but 15 minutes ago she got some of my 99 ice cream


----------



## grandad (Apr 14, 2011)

Helbo said:


> I don't use a crate. I did use a crate when Charlie was a puppy. I walk him 90% using a flexi-lead. I don't leave him alone with toys he could rip/chew/ruin. I feed him Wainwrights dry and wet. I don't dress my dog up in outfits. Occasionally he gets a nice fatty pet shop pigs ear. I don't put chemical preventatives (i.e. for fleas) on my dogs skin. He travels on busses with me. I do vaccinate yearly. Its extremely rare that I'd let my dog walk off-lead. I give Charlie the run of the house at night, or when he's left. I don't leave him more than 3 hours, and he's usually left less than 1 hour. He's allowed on the sofa. I walk Charlie twice a day, an hour at a time. He's insured and microchipped. He has his name on his dog tag. He's walked on a collar not a harness. He's not neutered. I celebrate his birthday. He's bathed every month (unless he rolls in something smelly before bathtime). He gets at least 1 kiss on his nose every day, and I get one back. I don't brush his teeth - I use plaqueoff instead. He drinks and eats from ceramic bowls. He brings me the post, and gets to shred the junk mail... :aureola: :devil:
> 
> I was just thinking today about all the decisions we make about our dogs and how judgemental other dog owners can be about these decisions. I think it's a real shame.
> 
> ...


If your happy and the dog is happy who gives a s*1t. I don't. I've forgotten more than most peeps know about dogs anyhoooooo


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

Ok here goes this could get long...

She has more beds than a hilton hotel, but sleeps on the sofa at night.
She has a crate but only ever uses it when i say to OH " i think we could put her crate in the shed now."
She has a dedicated 'digging bed" in the garden 
We both have yogurt with breakfast and cottage cheese with lunch!
She sleeps downstairs, but goes up for a cuddle with OH in the morning.
She has the toilet roll and kitchen roll tubes with treats in to play with. ( she has dog toys too)
She has been taught lots of 'demeaning' tricks which she loves to do. Tink loves an audience!
On sunny days she will stand on the patio where she wants her cushion placed staring at me until the cushion is placed there. When the sun moves she will move to a new spot and repeat the process.

I think thats enough to be going on with.

I'm a great believer in my house my rules, but when you head out into the wider world, Your enjoyment shouldn't negatively impact anyone else.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm a terrible owner too.

I spend much more on my dogs (and cats) than I do myself.

I put much more effort into their diet than I do mine. They have the best I can afford, I have whatever's left over lol.

I let them off the lead as much as possible (when it's quiet or in a secure area) because I love to watch them play. 

Despite being veggie I love watching them chomp on bones, it just seems natural. 

They drink filtered water.
They get a bath when they need it.
They sleep on the sofa, well, on me lol.
I've never even owned a crate. I have a kennel, they've never seen the inside of it.

If we have visitors, I wont put my dogs out just because they don't like them (unless there's a reason too, say, someone is ill or injured and don't want dogs all over them), it's their house. I don't make the members of their family I don't like sit in bed when I'm in their house.

I worry far too much about them.

I'm always learning from them and for them, I hope that never stops.

All in all, I do the best I can with the knowledge I have and hope they are healthy and happy.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Rottiefan said:


> The problem is, many people make wild interpretations and assumptions about how their dog is feeling, and justify it to themselves. We can't communicate efficiently with our dogs, which means there is a lack of understanding between us. Even a dog that has been abused will approach his/her abuser seemingly 'respectfully'. Dogs are social, affiliative creatures. Sorry, extreme example!
> 
> Everyone can make their own decisions, but not everyone can realise when they are making the wrong ones...


I know there are always exceptions to a rule - but I sincerely doubt anyone here is abusing their dog, even without realising it...

Even without direct communication I think we can tell our dogs emotions to a certain extent. I can tell when my dog is happy, or relaxed, or not feeling well. I can tell when he's frightened.

Your extreme example is exactly what I'm talking about - why do we propose these ideas on a forum instead of giving people the benefit of the doubt? I walk my dog attaching his lead to his collar. Now, you could shout me down that I'm damaging his neck, that I'm yanking on his lead to get his attention and pulling him along etc etc. Or you could give me the benefit of the doubt that I've taught my dog to walk well, that I use verbal commands rather than physical lead pulling, and that my dog has a normal walk.

I propose instead of dissecting everything and debating everything posted we cut people a bit of slack and unless given direct evidence to the contrary, we give the benefit of the doubt. (btw - not saying you dissect and debate etc..It's just a thought that followed from your comment)



grandad said:


> If your happy and the dog is happy who gives a s*1t.


You summarised my giant first post in 12 words :thumbup:


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Ooooh, Ive thought of another one!
Hannah is a CHIWEENIE!!!
I shant be calling her a crossbreed, mongrel, Heinz57 or chihuahua x mini daschund anytime soon, ta very much! I like her faux breed name and it suits her personality. I also love the fact that her breed standard is 'Hannah shaped'.
So if the purists dont like me calling her that??? well, we wont care coz me and my Chiweenie will be cuddling on the sofa whilst she gives my face a wash with her germ covered tongue!!LOL:lol:


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

My dogs are not aloud on the couch but they do sleep on the bed, occasionally under the covers.
They eat Chappie complete.
They never, ever get scraps. 
I have missed a days walk before.
They are not aloud in the kitchen, everyone comments on how unfair this is and there is no reason why not
I spend more on them than i do myself.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

I agree with the 'I spend more on my dog(s) than myself' faux pas. I don't even want to add up what I've spent on toys and treats this year!!


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

I lick dukes nose at night when we are snuggled up in bes watching tv. 

I too let him lick the highchair clean lol!

I walk Bailey off lead everywhere including busy streets. 

I buy the dogs a doner kebab each once a month. 

I don't vaccinate yearly. 

Duke doesn't get any lead exercise really. He has an hour daily free run with a group of dogs. 

I smack my dogs muzzle playfighting and throw him around. 


Hmm what else....

Sometimes I pretend I'm a dog


----------



## Mophie (Sep 20, 2011)

Donnie gets fed naturediet and james wellbeloved because I can't afford meat or bother cooking/sorting a seperate meal for him.

I walk him off the lead sometimes and he does fly off after other dog - usually local staffs or collies he couldn't seem to careless about the ther dog breeds...

I let strange children from up the road stroke the mental bouncey dog.

He's not allowed on the sofa technically but he will plonk the top half of his body on you if you sit down and tries to worm between my legs and the arm of the chair.

He gets bones to chew.

He has no bedding in his crate because he has shredded everything he was given but he still sleeps in our bedroom at night not because he whines but because I feel safer with him in there with me


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

1) no dogs on the sofa

2) definitely not in the bed

&

3) certainly no unusual items on their head!!!!





































Eeeeeeerrrrrrmmmmm................Oh!!!!!!


----------



## lisaloo1 (Aug 8, 2011)

From what i can see everyone has their own house rules, even if they don't seem obvious to others. my sister got her puppy 4 weeks after i got mine and we do things different. 
buddy is crate trained, obi (sisters pup) isn't
buddy has his own sofa, obi has them all lol
buddy isnt allowed upstairs (because they are bad for him) obi goes upstairs
I can't say hers is the wrong way and visa versa its a personal choice neither pup seems happier than the other, all you can do is advise from personal experiences and the rest is up to them


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

What a great thread!!

In no particular order...
Bella is allowed anywhere she wants in the house, apart from our 'formal couch' and my dad's bed. She gets food we are eating provided it is not bad for her...and she is allowed to beg when we are nibbling on the couch.

She gets to choose where we walk most of the time, i.e. I let her lead.
She is walked off lead most of the time, but even so, when she is on lead this is usually on her flexi.

She is never left alone more than 3 hours (once she was left for 3.5hrs but that is the absoulte maximum).

She comes along to friends and relatives and she gets treats/ nibbles from them.

She gets 2 proper (50 mins plus) walks a day and at least 2 more toilet outings.

We only have a small garden but she is allowed in and out as she pleases (apart from nightime when she sleeps inside....but she chooses to sleep by my side anyway ...she just waits for me to let her know I'm off to bed)

Bella has 5 of her own beds (including a doggie couch) and she uses them all in addition to the 2 couches she is allowed on.

She does bark a little in the evening (even though you don't hear a peep out of her during daytime), and provided this doesn't get excessive she is allowed.

When her doggie friends are walked outside our house, I put her lead on and let her out to say hi and have a quick play.

I hold her chews for her because she likes it that way.

She wears clothes for our walks when it is wet to keep her a little dry/ little less dirty. She is so short that her belly gets wet no matter what...but we at least try.

She has never been to formal training, and I have not used a clicker to train her - yet she knows a lot of basic and 'fun' commands

I cook food to mix in with her dry food because I don't like her to eat the same boring thing every day.

I have never used a crate (she travels to greece with us in a carrier), but she has never been in a crate a home... She has full run of the entire house when we are out (and has done after the first 2 months of rescuing her, when I felt she wouldn't get up to any mischief. She hasn't proved me wrong or made me regret the decision to give her the full run of the house even once!

She is a friend and a member of the famly to me. I don't have many hard and fast rules about my friends and family...so the same goes for my dog. she is happy and healthy, and we love each other to the moon and back....

some photos of my Bella


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Well Im shocked!!
We are all letting our dogs get away with murder and pretty much spoiling them rotten!!
Shouldnt they all be total nightmares by now, challenging us over food and sofas and bent on world domination???:confused1:


:lol:


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

People are Judgemental usually because they're conceited and conceited people are almost always ignorant.

Too many folks pass judgement on both us and our Dogs without first knowing anything of our background, very little about the Dogs breed or their requirements, and telling folks they're not ordinary Dogs and you just can't treat them like ordinary Dogs often provokes further condemnation from them too.

Nevertheless, the Sofas just aren't big enough for our Dogs and they both know this as a fact for themselves. They do know however that they can get quite comfortable on the bed if they wish.
The only trouble with this arrangement is that there's no room left for us.
Oscar alone takes up 3/4 and poor Zara often tries to make the best of what's left over.

*Bed wetting: (Oscar's brand new discovery) A wrecked bed after has dried himself of the rain on it *


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

catz4m8z said:


> Well Im shocked!!
> We are all letting our dogs get away with murder and pretty much spoiling them rotten!!
> Shouldnt they all be total nightmares by now, challenging us over food and sofas and bent on world domination???:confused1:
> 
> :lol:


Have you checked your phone bill? They are all probably sneaking downstairs in the night to phone each other with their take over plans! This thread really does make an absolute nonsense of all the domination/pack leader rubbish, doesn't it?



Zaros said:


> People are Judgemental usually because they're conceited and conceited people are almost always ignorant.
> 
> Too many folks pass judgement on both us and our Dogs without first knowing anything of our background, very little about the Dogs breed or their requirements, and telling folks they're not ordinary Dogs and you just can't treat them like ordinary Dogs often provokes further condemnation from them too.
> 
> ...


Zaros, you are a terrible dad. Get out there tomorrow and get bigger sofas!


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

well what can i say............. mines get the run of the house. very very rarely gets left in on his own, once for 10 mins, and the next for 2 hours. gets his tinned chappie and dried chappie in a seperate bowl, treats are all healthy ones. which is what his first owner gave him and vet stated chappie's good for him. pigs ears and hide but we are always with him when he's eating these. fresh fish and cooked fish, especially brown trout. chicken and steak. the local restuarant gives him chicken, steak, venison, as they love him to bits and don't charge for anything they give him. he has 2 beds 1 in the livingroom and 1 at bottom of our bed in our room, although he does get on the bed and early doors he sneaks under the duvet to snuggle in. he gets walked 3 times a day 2 long walks for up to 2 hours and then a twenty to 30 min walk at night. he has a raincoat and a winter coat. he loves to snuggle in doesn't mind when the birds, birds are our other pets, land on him although does get a start if he is sleeping. he has a box full of toys, and the dog groomer and pet shop give him goodies for free too. i do buy him toys etc. but people just seem to want to give him things?!!!!!!!!! he chooses his toy of the day and used to put his toys back into the toy box once he was finished with it but he has stopped that for what ever reason we don't know! if there's food stuff laying on ground i say, "leave it," and he does but if it's a toy that someone's dropped or given him it's clenched in his mouth until he's home there's no way i can get him to drop a toy, ridiculous, only time he is naughty really. he'll drop a toy when told at front door until i get him ready for walkies and that's the only time!!!
when people outside give him a treat, i make sure it's only healthy ones or i say don't give him that type it's not good for his constitution, if treat is okay i say to him," you know what to do", he sits then gives a paw, which we call high five, lol. you should see their faces when he goes into his routine, no he can't speak english, it was just repetitive training, which doesn't take long with my dog as he's ' smarter than your average bear'. whatever training he gets it's done with love, understanding, patience and ofcourse a healthy treat or 2. he loves to play american football, we count, say hut, hut, hut, go wide or go long, and away he goes after the ball, while running his is facing towards us, i don't know how he never bangs into anything, but he loves it, catches ball and brings it back to have another go at playing, we play throw and fetch, tug of war, used to run with him but haven't been to well oflate so can't do that, once i'm better i'll run with him again.. we make his training like sit, stay etc..... fun, we tried to get him to rollover but that was a no no. we have massage times for him too, loves a massage he does. he licks our noses first thing in morn last thing at night, we call this good morning and ni night kisses, prob licking the food residue off our lips but we like to think it's affection, lol. he loves people to bits and once he gets to know you, you are his friend for life. he had been abused before we got him and is wary of some men, all usually look like the person that abused him, same size, build, he usually stands behind me when this happens but it is very rare, yet it's said that dogs don't remember things!!!!! terrified of the sound of shutters going down too. he is allowed up onto couch but OH put his livingroom bed on it first. he gets a toy goes to front door, if we don't see this at first he threws the toy at us then stands at front door to get out, did this on his own. has never had an 'accident' in the home. occasionally when he goes to be sick, he looks at his towel, yes he has his own towels, while boaking and iv'e to lay the towel onto floor and then he is sick which doesn't happen alot either, but when it does that's his routine. i tried it with kitchen towel but that doesn't work. he is a loving, affectionate, intelligent animal and we are so lucky to have been given him. he's snuggling into OH at moment on our bed, lol. we were given a card that looks like him it must have been handmade, will keep it forever. must stop as it's time for walkies, i'm sorry if iv'e bored anyone to tears as i have gone on a bit!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

Helbo said:


> I like discussions - but theres discuss something (i.e., this is the way I do it) and theres discussing something in a negative way (i.e., this is the way I do it and you're terrible if you don't do that too).


I`ve never had someone tell me I`m terrible for doing something on here. If they did I`d argue. But if we all kept quiet and agreed it would be a little pointless having a forum.
I don`t like crates and flexis and Bakers and breeding and designer crosses and football and Simon Cowell and dog shows and people who swear in the street. 
So I may well have antagonised a football playing doodle owner with a potty mouth (I know you`re out there) but after all - it`s only t`internet. They can ignore me or argue. 
Isn`t that what forums are for?


----------



## Kinski (Apr 4, 2009)

Oooooo I'm stuffed then, I must be one of the worst dog owners there is :crying:


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm guilty of being judgemental, and I apologise if I've offended anyone in the past. 

I think its because we all love dogs so much, that our own views and opinions are seen as the best way to bring up a dog so are pushed onto other owners. I think its only natural but it isn't nice to be judged. 

I have been judged so much about Ollie, about the way I care for him, what I feed him, how I walk him etc. I just have given up with saying anything about Ollie that may cause someone to judge me and start an argument. At the end of day, he's my dog and he's happy and that's all that really matters. 

No-one knows your dog like you, so only your opinion and views matter to your dog.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Ooow that face just jumps out of the screen to you and makes you want to give it a great big kiss! 

I like the debates on here, I sometimes think "what a d*ck" when I read what some people write but as long as it doesn't harm the dog so what! - each to their own I say. I have been a bit heated but have found it best to stay pretty neutral and just enjoy the forum.

The way I look at it is we all love our dogs and a bit like kids we don't all raise them the same but as long as we are happy and mostly they are happy and healthy that's all that matters.

I try to stay away from CM debates cos it's all been said before and i'm a bit peeved that we can't use the word "dominant" like it's no longer a part of the English language. But apart from that I love pf and will continue to enjoy the threads - well most of them anyway!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

ClaireandDaisy said:


> I don`t like designer crosses


I dont like people who dont like designer crosses!
But you are quite right, people are free to disagree and to be Judgey McJudgerson if they want to be! It is only t'internet....

But personally I quite like the way this thread is becoming a celebration of our 'bad' habits and refusal to follow the so called correct way of doing things!
Lets here more from the irresponsible dog owners and their terribly behaved doglets I say!!LOL:thumbup:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Let's seee

-I let my malamute off lead
-She doesn't sleep on the sofa, not allowed after digging the last one up she's been banned from sofas
-Trying to crate train her :lol:
-I'm taking her to america with me
-I do vaccinate yearly because I have to (below)
-I go dog training classes almost weekly and have done kennel club good citz award bronze and silver
-Maya is allowed allover the house except my mums room where no animals are allowed
-Meant to be saving, end up spending it on her 
-Gets a higher quailty food because she's fussy and I give in too easy
-Sleeps in my bedroom because I don't trust her toilet habits right now and trying to crate train her
-Walk her on a flexi
-At night times when it's late (10-12) i've walked her with no lead, including coming home from dog training (just won't do it before when it's busy)
-Bath her monthly and flea treat her monthly


and probably more that I can't think of :lol:

Everyone has their own methods and i'm happy with mine


----------



## Polimba (Nov 23, 2009)

Oh let's see:

I work full-time 
I didn't take weeks off work to settle my puppy in
We used newspaper to toilet train
He's allowed on the sofa
He's allowed on the bed
He's not fed raw
He has a Barbour jacket
He's neutered
He drinks out of a glass in the bedroom
I've never been able to train him to walk in a loose lead

Good thread :thumbup:


----------



## Mophie (Sep 20, 2011)

Oh forgot to add a few.

Donnie is walked with a canny collar because I would have arms like a man if I didn't.
I let him investigate everything even next doors cats - they don't like him but tolerate him much more now and yes he's has a claw filled swipe or two across the nose when he's got too close to them, and he still wants to play.
He's generally not allowed on bed unless me or John are ill or in pain in which he can come up and give comforting cuddles.
When I have a show of bath he comes to bathroom with me and if I'm having a bath I end up sharing the water with him - he's allowed to lick it off my arms and legs...


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

Our dogs have the run of the house and are rarely apart from us. Daisy is curled up by my feet under the desk at the moment with Emma and Nelson on the sofa. We actually brought a bigger bed so we actually had room when they join us. It's not something I would recommend to others as we need to change the sheets on a very regular basis, especially if they decide to go onto the bed after visiting the garden  We would happily admit they are not the best trained and can be really stubborn. One of the comments we have had from a friend though is "they may not be the best trained but they are well loved". To us, providing they are safe, this is the most important thing.

I think we know the mistakes we have made and will highlight those to others but would certainly understand when things simply do not work out as you necessarily expected and planned for.

I am also aware that when it comes to food I can seem to be judgemental. Some of it is simply, like a lot of raw feeders, I have seen how our dogs thrive on raw and as a result we are enthusiastic about it. Truth is I'm not judgemental, I am well aware that people will feed what they feel is best be it wet/dry or raw. What I will do is provide information and mention it so people who are not aware of it can learn about it. On the flip side there are people who take offense as soon as raw is mentioned. They will look for any excuse to take offense and call you judgemental. This is their problem, not mine.


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

This is a great thread :thumbup:

I cycle with mine without proper equipment and nothing bad had ever happened. Also I won't wear a cycling helmet because it spoils my hair.

I leave them tied up outside shops on a daily basis and nothing bad has ever happened to them. On the occasion where a lead snapped Bizkit came & joined me at the check out in Wilkinsons

They all sleep on/in my bed with me and I haven't got enough room to turn over.

I make gravy out of tinned pedigree chum and boiling water in a blender to put on their kibbles every night 

I don't vaccinate yearly.

Pippi is not spayed and I walk her in season.


----------



## Mama Sass (Sep 8, 2009)

Great thread! I have this issue from time to time...

Like when we went on holiday to America for two weeks and left Basil with a nasty man called Alan who had four other dogs staying with him. 

Alan only walked Basil for an hour twice a day, let him play as much as he liked with the other dogs and let him have the run of his house. Alan also let Basil sleep where he wanted to (even on the top of the sofa!) What terrible owners we were leaving our beloved dog with such a nasty man!

Just for the record, I am an awful cat owner too - I shut him in the kitchen at night where he has a comfy warm bed, food, water and access to the garden via a cat flap. How awful for the poor cat, not having the run of the house at night. Someone call the RSPCA immediately.


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

I have a confession.

When Ringo was 6 months or so old, I made this for him, and I made him wear it.

Naomi


----------



## lisaloo1 (Aug 8, 2011)

missnaomi said:


> I have a confession.
> 
> When Ringo was 6 months or so old, I made this for him, and I made him wear it.
> 
> Naomi


[email protected] little face :lol:


----------



## Polimba (Nov 23, 2009)

missnaomi said:


> I have a confession.
> 
> When Ringo was 6 months or so old, I made this for him, and I made him wear it.
> 
> Naomi


Aww he even has the catalogue pose :lol:


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

Great thread, aslong as the dogs are not being mistreated why should it matter what we allow and dont allow them too do.

Gosh my boys are allowed too go on the sofas, on our bed (under covers) even though there are 3 dog beds n the house.
They have free roam of the house when we are not here and when we are. 
I spend way more money on them than i do myself and love doing it. 
I allow mine offlead. 
I trust my boys 100% esp stanlie i know, i know his temprement with no doubts. 
Yes our 2 are 2 male staffys but i know they are fine together when we are not there along with there kitty brother stanlie. 
We use the ceasar approach i know people dont like him but thats what we find that works with our 2. 
My oh walks hooch offlead people may not agree but he walks beside him and hasnt n wouldnt run into a road etc hes had him 5 years and never has and never will. 
We dnt vacinate them every year. 
Have left them outside a shop now and again. 
Because we both work, once a week they can be left for up too 9 hours, they have full access too the garden, water. toys treats too occupie themselves, sometimes the oh pops home mid day but not always possible.

Also stan n hooch were crate trainned as pups, stan use too go too his crate at 10 every night too go too bed lol, now i dont feel he needs too havnt since he was about 10 months. 
Michelle.


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

Our unhappy pooches.


----------



## tiggerthumper (Apr 22, 2011)

NicoleW said:


> I lick dukes nose at night when we are snuggled up in bes watching tv.
> 
> *I laughed so much at this ^*
> 
> ...


Prince can go where ever he likes apart from the guinea pig's room, he gets food from our plates, he sleeps in my bed every night, and did so from the night he came to me  he isn't crate trained, it was considered and he does have a crate, but I want to be able to trust him to know what he is and isn't allow to destroy lol 
He gets lots of kisses from me, I play with him any time he wants and he is a very happy, fun loving little dog, whos behaviour improves all the time :thumbup:


----------



## LauraIzPops (Oct 2, 2011)

I like this thread  I agree that everyone should be allowed their own opinions and ways to do things BUT they shouldn't criticise others for how they do things if they aren't harming their pets.

So here goes...
Izzie is always walked off lead (except next to roads)
She sleeps in our bedrooms (generally the floor until morning when she jumps on to the bed)
She gets lots of treats (especially for tricks!)
She eats a little bit of our food (mainly mine) at the end of meals
She LOVES drinking the last bit of our cups of tea!
She has been spayed
She does not use a crate anymore (only for about a month as a baby)
She is allowed on sofas & in the bay window
She tries to drink alcohol (but isn't allowed obviously)
She gets the run of the downstairs when left alone
She has insurance & is microchipped
She has a tag on her collar with her name & address on
She does not eat raw food
She has never been to a training/puppy class, but she is very clever & good 
She has LOADS of toys (and still wants our things & her brushes etc)
& she is getting a little sister very soon so she has company because we love dogs & so does she!

& she is a designer dog, so I LOVE them 
I think i've said enough, maybe she should be rescued for being loved so much!


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

My dog isn't spayed (I very rarely mention this as people judge 'uncaring owner' without asking why)

I no longer inject yearly

I put him before myself, I'd hate to imagine how much gets spent on different treats and toys but I love seeing how excited he gets by his presents.

He has full run of the house to go wherever he pleases

I have walked him mainly only on a flexi lead practically from a puppy

He has only ever been in a crate I think twice and then I threw it away and hes been fabulous ever since.

He gets off lead as much as possible.

He does sometimes get scrapes off the plate!

So some bad habits but he is totally spolit rotten and adored!


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

I forgot to mention little Pippi's wardrobe of clothes that she is allowed to get dressed up in









and sometimes at parties she gets her friends involved


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

Also, stan in insured hooch is not, they are both neutered both microchipped. 

Dont normally get scraps, mostly because we have scoffed it, if there is food left they normally get it. 

They got loads of treats.

The list is endless lol.


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

4) no surfing on the net or talking on forums.










D'oh!!!!!!!!!

Also Bella is a designer dog!!!!


----------



## LauraIzPops (Oct 2, 2011)

beary_clairey said:


> Also Bella is a designer dog!!!!


Is Bella a cockapoo?


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

I don't 'allow' Zig and Kite on the sofa, I insist they are there with me for snuggles. Both sleep on my bed at night, Ziggy under the duvet usually as she feels the cold. I take them to work with me, they either sit out in the gardens I work in, or stop in the van. They have a crate each in the kitchen for them to go in if they want, like if fireworks are going off nearby - but basically they are hardly used and just take up space. Today I took the dogs into town, tied them up outside the bank for 5 minutes, then left them in down-stays outside another shop (in a pedestrian area), there was nothing to tie them to. I don't bath them except if they roll in something smelly, don't worm that often, don't flea-treat regularly (just in summer a couple of times). Kite is 2 and will have one more lot of vacs then, like Ziggy, she will go onto titre testing or no vacs. I let them run beside my bike and when Kite was a puppy I let her go up and down the stairs. Kite isn't spayed, I plan for puppies in another year.


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

ohh some confessions 
before i got sophie i thought i knew everything to do, the reality was abit different and ive asked so many stupid questions
i dont raw feed at all, i cook chicken for her, i just dont trust it raw 
before i got a dog i decided a slightly bigger one would mean i wouldnt let them on the furniture. fail. every night before she goes to her own bed she gets into mine for a cuddle and every morning, through the day she is allowed on the sofa. 
when its cold at night i wrap a blanket over her. 
i have full conversations with her in the street like a lunatic 
i just made her a slice of toast for supper 
she gets raw hide but is watched, she loves it and it lasts her ages. 
all her collars have to be pink. no other colour will do. 
i dont buy her new SOFT toys i put the stuffing back in and sew them up well until they are to done. [cheapskate]
she dosent get crated.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

The dogs lay on the sofas whilst I sit on the kitchen chairs
I light the fire when I'm boiling just because the dogs love it
I never let two of them off lead
Three of them are never on lead
They are raw fed - with all that nasty bacteria and dangerous bones 
I have their names on their I.D tags
I vaccinate yearly - for now
4 of them aren't insured
I occasionally give them Dentastix and Markies 
I never neuter unless I have to
I don't give use chemical flea treatments
2 of them sleep in crates even though they're adults
I don't let them upstairs unless I say so
I hardly ever bath them
They're allowed to chase rabbits
I always give them a malteaser when I have a packet
They get a bedtime biscuit and a goodnight kiss
I let them greet me as crazily as they want - infact, I encourage it
They don't wear collars in the house

I have my good habits and I have my bad habits - but end of the day, I love my dogs and they love me - so we're all good


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

I spend on average £50 a month on food for Florence but she will still try and eat other dogs cr*ppy kibble 

She sleeps on our bed every night despite us spending £100 on a tuffies bed

I take her out on day trips at least once a fortnight

I do her voice down the phone to my friends and family :lol:

When we go out for a couple of hours and leave her in the house we put on animal planet for her to watch 

she sits in the back seats of our car. She does not like the boot.

We kiss eachother. Alot.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Ollie's allowed on the sofas and chairs
He isn't allowed upstairs
He sleeps in a crate at night (he's 3 years old but never wanted to leave it)
He is fed a commerical food brand, Burns
He gets Pedigree dog treats, like Bonios, Markies and Gravy Bones
He is vaccinated yearly
He never goes off lead
He is treated monthly for fleas and worms
He is castrated
He doesn't wear a collar in the house
He is clipped every 6-8 weeks by me
He is bathed every 2 months
He is allowed to go crazy when greeting me when I get home from work (I love it  ).
He has a new collar or lead or harness every few weeks 
He doesn't get any human scraps


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh and I let my dogs lick my plates and pans. They get them spotless (though I put them in the dishwasher afterwards- plates not dogs)!


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

My dogs are allowed to be 'naughty'

They always ninja into the bed in the night and are very snuggly. Tek often lays on me. If they were possessive at all or guardy then they wouldn't and they get slung out when they take over

They go off lead as much as possible but only in safe areas - having a dog slip his collar once and run into (luckily stationery traffic) and another dog whose lead broke, ran into the road, will never forget the screetching brakes, awful bang and my dogs screams... so that one is not for me and paranoid about making sure they back on the lead in good time.

I shout at them like a fishwife when they know recall and a nice tone isn't getting thru to them (one is completely obsessed with food and will run off for anything - the other day he set off at a determined trot, into the kiddies playground and I found him half laying under a bin, licking bin juice off the floor.... nice!)

They are feed CSJ, raw bits and scraps; they get to lick our plates and pans sometimes - far easier than scrubbing away at it and stuff then gets a good washing

tekno especially is allowed to clamber all over me - I am covered in little bruises.

They get left for up to six hours - any longer and one of them starts to move things around the house which I take as a sign she not hapy. They always get a good walk before being left, two walks a day for about hour and half 

they are allowed to slurf and lick me and I kiss them all the time.

They are vaccinated yearly - having seen dogs die of parvo would again scare me not to and I personally have nto had a bad experience of vaccinating although am sceptical about it

They are neutered 

I only frontline them when we are going camping and they get ticks.

They are allowed where they want in the house I always keep an eye on them in the garden paranoid about someone stealing them, even though it would be really hard due to the fences and one of them would have none of it!

They are insured - would be too scared not to especially after how ill one of them now is.

They are rushed to the vets for anything


One of my dogs is really ill, he is 10 months into a potential 12 month prognosis due to a brain tumour so he is spoilt rotten; if he started to get silly with it I would cut back on it.


I have met a few people from forums over the years and I think everyone says things of how they should be done and how they do things - but in reality most people are not perfect by a long way!


----------



## LauraIzPops (Oct 2, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your dog  I would spoil him rotten as well! Why the hell not


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

He is an unlucky soul... he ran into a post when he was two and burst the discs in his neck - he was paralyzed and we had to nurse him back to walking again but he has some spine damage in his neck and brain lesions from that (he also broke his nose!). Just before his 5th birthday he started to change with his temprament and last christmas he got diagnosed with a brain tumour. He has had radiotherapy and they said a year is a good prognosis, 15 months is excellent - he will have been diagnosed a year in December and finished treatmen in January...

He is amazing you wouldn't know he was ill we just keepign everything crossed he has age on his side etc - but it will come back again and there will be nothing they can do.

He is a little bit more spoilt than my other dog which is a bit mean as they don't know!


----------



## LauraIzPops (Oct 2, 2011)

It's so sad hearing these stories about dogs  Fingers crossed he will last longer than expected & be a little fighter  The longer the better, it's so sad, poor little thing  xx


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

I've never been to a training class either....someone shoot me!!!

I almost always save something from my plate for Tummel

I walk Tummel on a sliplead because he's decided he won't recall when he has a collar on(he has a harness with a tag which he wears when walking off the farm)

I have no expectations on walks other than Tummel will recall and greet people/dogs nicely(no problems here)

I spend at least an hour a day fantasising about life once i have a job and a place of my own and building my day around Tummel 

I've put blankets in various places around my room so Tummel can lie wherever he wants(even the bed but he gets off and goes to his own bed at 10pm)

I let Tummel run into the fields to say hello to the haybales and wait for him to look at me before recalling him.

I raised Tummel around sheep/cows/horses and it's gotten to the point where the sheep can suddenly "stampede" when we walk past them(other side of the fence) and Tummel won't even look at them :thumbup:

Just wanted to say....you're all terrible owners and should send your dogs to me on my farm to live out their days peacefully


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

LauraIzPops said:


> Is Bella a cockapoo?


Yes she is for my sins!!!!


----------



## LauraIzPops (Oct 2, 2011)

Yay!  So is Izzie  & her sister to be Poppy  I love cockapoos


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

LauraIzPops said:


> Yay!  So is Izzie  & her sister to be Poppy  I love cockapoos


So do I!!! I think they are great little characters and I have never known a dog so loving!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2011)

My most shocking confession is that buster has a more varied wardrobe than me and has his own train, car, plane and boat he uses at dig shows for best fancy dress


----------



## LauraIzPops (Oct 2, 2011)

beary_clairey said:


> So do I!!! I think they are great little characters and I have never known a dog so loving!!!!


So true! Very loving dogs  Always want to be around you!
Partly the reason we now just let Izzie sleep in our rooms 
She is much happier that way 
They're so funny & intelligent as well!
I just love them  Can't forget how gorgeous they are!


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> Zaros, you are a terrible dad. Get out there tomorrow and get bigger sofas!


LOL.  My wife believes our biggest mistake ever was buying the two two seater sofas whilst I contest that conclusion by reminding her SHE simply bought two oversized in-sofa-rable Dogs! (Insufferable) 

But she has nothing to concern herself over because I spend most of my time on the Dog shelf with the pair of them anyway she might as well sell one of the Sofas and buy another Dog from the proceeds.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

ClaireandDaisy said:


> But if we all kept quiet and agreed it would be a little pointless having a forum.
> I don`t like crates and flexis and Bakers and breeding and designer crosses and football and Simon Cowell and dog shows and people who swear in the street.
> So I may well have antagonised a football playing doodle owner with a potty mouth (I know you`re out there) but after all - it`s only t`internet. They can ignore me or argue.
> Isn`t that what forums are for?


To everyone who has missed the point ever so slightly - I like discussions and even debates. Difference of opinions is how we learn about new things. BUT theres a difference between "I do it this way" and "I do it this way, you should too, if you don't you're an irresponsible terrible owner". Its a shame when good threads end up in silly, too personal, arguments especially when the different way of doing something isn't harming the dog, people are just being narky!

And a forum is also for sharing experiences and stories, showing pictures, asking for advice, meeting friends, sharing any great tips or deals, competitions, raising money for charity, gaining support for a good cause, selling your wares...lots! Not just for arguing  oh and for confessions...


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Mine are spoilt and I don't care. They're trained to do certain things, not loads I didn't want robot or trick dogs. Theyr well mannered and adored. That's all that counts.


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

I dont like the way certain members jump all over someone because they disagree. And sometimes it feels like bullies in the playground!

But by god, how boring would PF be if all threads were like this and there were no disagreements!


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

goodvic2 said:


> I dont like the way certain members jump all over someone because they disagree. And sometimes it feels like bullies in the playground!
> 
> But by god, how boring would PF be if all threads were like this and there were no disagreements!


You're not calling my thread boring are you? 

I'm the sort of person who prefers no drama. Theres enough in real life without encountering it online too. I'd be quite happy reading non-argumentative threads forever  But everyones different


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

Helbo said:


> You're not calling my thread boring are you?
> 
> I'm the sort of person who prefers no drama. Theres enough in real life without encountering it online too. I'd be quite happy reading non-argumentative threads forever  But everyones different


No. I said ALL threads, not your one 

Your first post had about 30 likes when I last checked. Can u imagine every thread like that! LOL
X


----------



## foxiesummer (Feb 4, 2009)

Know where you are coming from. Only thing that worries me is a beagle not able to run free.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

Helbo said:


> To everyone who has missed the point ever so slightly - I like discussions and even debates. Difference of opinions is how we learn about new things. BUT theres a difference between "I do it this way" and "I do it this way, you should too, if you don't you're an irresponsible terrible owner". Its a shame when good threads end up in silly, too personal, arguments especially when the different way of doing something isn't harming the dog, people are just being narky!
> 
> And a forum is also for sharing experiences and stories, showing pictures, asking for advice, meeting friends, sharing any great tips or deals, competitions, raising money for charity, gaining support for a good cause, selling your wares...lots! Not just for arguing  oh and for confessions...


I`m not sure you can censor what people think. And isn`t it the job of the moderators to censor what they say? I don`t know - I`d rather see a lively forum with a free and frank exchange of views than a mumsnet-type of mutual stroking. Life isn`t always nice. People aren`t always nice. 
But ok - if I`ve missed the point and you want me to shut up I will.


----------



## ebonyblack (Sep 16, 2011)

Great thread...

I want to get a little bag to carry my puppy around so I can socialize her to all sorts of sounds and environments whilst we are still waiting for her to get her jabs done....but all I get from people and my OH is "no way... thats going to look ridiculous"....

However, I'm not planning on being the next Paris Hilton, I just dont want her stuck indoors whilst there is so much to see outside.


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

foxiesummer said:


> Know where you are coming from. Only thing that worries me is a beagle not able to run free.


Just to balance this,here is my boy running free and he has been for 6 months


































and here he is now after a freaky accident on sunday,that would never have happenened if he was on lead,
























I try and not be judgemental in my posts so here is Alfs life,He always wears a collar and tag cos he used to bugger off that much we needed it everyone knows me in thepark now,but people did used to walk theother way cos they thought heres that mad woman with the mental beagle,Alf sleeps on the sofa in the day but goes in a crate of a night,he is fed dry food and loves pizza crusts,he has doggies chocolate buttons but I split it into 3 so he has to do 3 long balllaunchers returns to get 1 chockie buttons,he always licks his bum and then my face,he still jumps up at people in the park,especially the ones who have treats,he is spoilt rotten and behaves like it we call him Alfie no nads for nothing because his neutering didn't stop his humping,he is a ball nicker and loves the chase that other people give him when he does it,but he does drop for me when I get a treat out,he travels to France and back several times a year and is a dream traveller in the car.He can do lots and lots of tricks and will do them in sequence if he wants a treat and you don't give him one,he is a crap guard dog and would let anyone burgle my house for a bit of cheese,mos to fall,we just love him to bits,and we do things our way


----------



## vickieb (Nov 22, 2010)

beary_clairey said:


> So do I!!! I think they are great little characters and I have never known a dog so loving!!!!


Im calling the police! 

I also Love poo's they are on my 2nd dog list....... huby says no tho!

but you know........ its not really up to him right


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh no, what happened to Alfie? Did I miss a thread?


----------



## vickieb (Nov 22, 2010)

I have got one more, and its the WORST!!!!!

I really should hang my head....... and turn my self in....... and my dog.....

I let him off lead...... and he is not bang on recall....... 

 sorry


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

McKenzie said:


> Oh no, what happened to Alfie? Did I miss a thread?


http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/194782-had-terrible-day-alf-very-lucky-boy.html

don't want to hijack a thread but it is relevent,beagle recall is something people are very judgemental on


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

catz4m8z said:


> I dont have a choice....I dont have a hallway!
> If I didnt let them in the living room then I would have to throw them through to the kitchen when we got in the house!!LOL:lol:


Ha Ha thats so funny & really made me laugh. Cheered my up no end as had an odd start to the day, went to work and drove straight passed my office & I have worked here for 10 years:


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

loving this thread 

my mallys sleep in our bedroom and on our bed of a morning (i know tight squeeze) I cook for them, they run and jump all over the setee, 90% of my money goes on them, they are spoilt rotten, I let my mallys off the lead !
I let them give me bear hugs 
They love to sing and i join in 
and jenna watches all the soaps


----------



## Smiffys mum (Feb 22, 2011)

Brilliant thread!

My confessions:

Smiffy had a crate as a pup, but has now progressed to a leather chesterfield in his own room. When I have to go out, he lays on his 'bed' and watches his TV.

At the weekends, I get up to let him out for a wee while I make coffee, then before I take it back to bed I put on the cartoons for him.

I have spent more on him than my husband knows 

At the weekends he always has a slice of wholemeal toast with real butter and marmite.

I don't clean his teeth, only use plaqueoff. His teeth and gums are perfect.


----------



## Kinski (Apr 4, 2009)

ebonyblack said:


> Great thread...
> 
> I want to get a little bag to carry my puppy around so I can socialize her to all sorts of sounds and environments whilst we are still waiting for her to get her jabs done....but all I get from people and my OH is "no way... thats going to look ridiculous"....
> 
> However, I'm not planning on being the next Paris Hilton, I just dont want her stuck indoors whilst there is so much to see outside.


I had a baby sling for Arran when he was a pup, not the one in the link below but something like it, I had him in all the local shops including supermarkets and no one knew there was a pup in it :wink:. I also used it when my old girl was ill as I didn't want to leave her in the house alone while I was out with Arran.(Hippy Chick Baby Sense Baby Sling (Trail Blue): Amazon.co.uk: Baby )


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

ClaireandDaisy said:


> I`m not sure you can censor what people think. And isn`t it the job of the moderators to censor what they say? I don`t know - I`d rather see a lively forum with a free and frank exchange of views than a mumsnet-type of mutual stroking. Life isn`t always nice. People aren`t always nice.
> But ok - if I`ve missed the point and you want me to shut up I will.


I'm not asking you to shut up - and I'm not trying to censor what people think (don't know where you've got that bit from...). I think that people are entitled to their opinions and to express them. They are not entitled to make others feel bad for having a different opinion, however.

Thinking different things and expressing them here on the forum is a good thing to do. It's when the conversation starts getting catty and personal that I think it's not right. And threads deteriorate to point-scoring arguments that border on bullying all too often.

There is a difference between exchanging different points of view (like we're doing right now) and being mean, judgemental and argumentative (like we're not doing)

By all means continue to argue amongst yourselves if you enjoy it - I'm just not going to read it anymore


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

BTW - poor Alfie 

And to the person who expressed concern at a Beagle who doesn't run around...he does! But in my garden where it's safe. We play chase or frisbee every day


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

ebonyblack said:


> Great thread...
> 
> I want to get a little bag to carry my puppy around so I can socialize her to all sorts of sounds and environments whilst we are still waiting for her to get her jabs done....but all I get from people and my OH is "no way... thats going to look ridiculous"....
> 
> However, I'm not planning on being the next Paris Hilton, I just dont want her stuck indoors whilst there is so much to see outside.


Think thats a great idea i done this with stan not in a bag but in ,my jumper when i went on walks he came too all wrapped up. x


----------



## debs78 (Jul 18, 2011)

Not read everyone's yet but so far most have made me :lol:

My confession is I also let my lot on the furniture and the bed and we are staring early with the new one... look at this poor neglected puppy


----------



## LauraIzPops (Oct 2, 2011)

vickieb said:


> Im calling the police!
> 
> I also Love poo's they are on my 2nd dog list....... huby says no tho!
> 
> but you know........ its not really up to him right


It's definitely not up to him  
Women ALWAYS get the final say  haha.
They're amazing dogs, I would reccomend to anyone!


----------



## vickieb (Nov 22, 2010)

LauraIzPops said:


> It's definitely not up to him
> Women ALWAYS get the final say  haha.
> They're amazing dogs, I would reccomend to anyone!


I like doodles as well, Golden and Labra kind!

dogs avec perms


----------



## LauraIzPops (Oct 2, 2011)

vickieb said:


> I like doodles as well, Golden and Labra kind!
> 
> dogs avec perms


I think they're very pretty 
Just in a personal opinion the breeds are too big for me,
But obviously many prefer bigger dogs


----------



## Sheen and Eli (Mar 28, 2010)

My 2 might sleep on the queen size bed I bought because I couldn't get comfy in a normal size bed.
They might snooze on the back of the sette and the OH has to sit on the floor.
And once I might of got so feed up with them eating the quilts they sleep on (because they were so uncomfy) that I went to the charity shop and bought them a chair each


----------



## vickieb (Nov 22, 2010)

Sheen and Eli said:


> My 2 might sleep on the queen size bed I bought because I couldn't get comfy in a normal size bed.
> They might snooze on the back of the sette and the OH has to sit on the floor.
> And once I might of got so feed up with them eating the quilts they sleep on (because they were so uncomfy) that I went to the charity shop and bought them a chair each
> View attachment 75177


Oh I am laughing at this! look at them in the thrones 

now I cannot top that! thats grand living is that


----------



## davlane (Mar 2, 2011)

hi as i was reading your post an almighty crash from living room down stairs occoured on investigating my 12 mth old beagle leo had knocked over vase off fireplace whilst throwing ball around found bit superglue wife never know.my leo also on sofa run of house caged for bed he likes it and feed arden grange lamb rice doing v well only chemical i give is advocate once a month area over run with foxes unless u know better dont want mange


----------



## WelshOneEmma (Apr 11, 2009)

So are you not meant to let them have chews on the sofa?? 

Piper sleeps with us (when she chooses) but she sleeps on my pillow, around my head (very odd). She has the run of the house, i make her food as its cheaper and i know everything in it, she does have rawhide chews, she gets walked off lead, we let her up the field with the horses unsupervised, she curls up on the sofa, i cuddle her everyday, i let her lick my face sometimes (but clean it afterwards). i sometimes feed her before us as she is hungry and i'm not. 

I guess we should be expecting a call from the RSPCA any day now?!


----------



## vickieb (Nov 22, 2010)

sporting headwear.....  

wassup daaaaaawg


----------



## Lupa (Apr 14, 2010)

We never crate trained Bisto, he only went to training classes for 6 weeks, he sleeps where he likes during the day, he has his own bed but comes up on ours for cuddles before sleep, when the alarm goes off in the morning it's his cue to lick OH face and jump on the end of he bed before I get up, he licks our face and our hands, he has table scraps and when we have a roast dinner he has one too, he walks off lead but when he's on lead he's either on a flex or a halti, I let him sniff everything as we walk, I even tie him up outside the local sweet shop, he likes watching true blood with 'me, I talk to him all the time and sometime pretend he answers 'me, I sing to him while doin the housework and we have a little dance, when I have a bath I leave the bathroom door open so he can come and see 'me, he drinks a bit if bath water, eats some bubbles, drops a toy (normally a tennis ball) in the bath then drags the bath mat outside and goes to sleep on it! 
Such a hard life!!! We do have some rules, he doesn't eat on he sofa, but that only counts if he can see us apparently, he doesn't spend all nite on our bed (it's too small for 'me, rugby playing OH and a full grown lab!),


----------



## Lupa (Apr 14, 2010)

As i was saying, oher rules he cannot chew/destroy anything that is not his, including mobile phones, remote controls, shoes etc, he does not beg when we eat dinner as a slobbering Labrador does tend to make you lose your appetite, erm, erm, erm anyway he has some rules! Lol
Bisto is a very happy, healthy lab he does get wormed he is insured and he gets flea treated he has vaccs every year and doesn't go swimming very often (mainly because he dissent like it) he gets bathed when he smells or rolls in fox c**p, he goes off lead with a less then reliable recall and he jumps up at 'me while we walk. But I love him soooooo much could not and wouldn't want to imagine life without him! :thumbup:
So chill out everybody, my lab doesn't like swimming, so what, just because it says in some book labs like water doesn't make mine strange, he is strange but that's not the point lol! So long as everyones dog is happy and healthy who gives a monkeys!


----------



## vickieb (Nov 22, 2010)

Lupa said:


> We do have some rules, he doesn't eat on he sofa, but* that only counts if he can see us apparently*, he doesn't spend all nite on our bed (it's too small for 'me, rugby playing OH and a full grown lab!),


hahahahahha same with our rules...... if Im not in eye vision anything goes


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Honestly how amazing are dogs that they can fit so easily into our lives?? They are a whole other species and yet they live in our houses, fit in with our lifestyles, help us if we are disabled, protect us if we are in danger and seem to understand us.
They really are the dogs b****cks!!:thumbup:


----------



## Lupa (Apr 14, 2010)

Tell 'me about it, we watch him when he doesn't realise he's being watched and it's so funny sometimes, he'll then suddenly look up and we both start laughing!!


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

My dogs don't wear collars when on our own property.

I won't let them eat any "human food" from our plate or tit bits straight after eating, they'll have it in their dinners (This is mainly so I can see exactly how much they eat in a day, its easy to think they've had less when its been scattered)

I do a weight monitoring chart every 2 weeks

Big boy goes out for a run every morning at 6am for an hour

I make them wear silly clothes, so to protect their coats (they don't mind as long as they don't bump into their friends)

I never have the central heating on (because we don't have any) for the sake of the dogs getting to hot, instead humans walk round wrapped in a blanket through most of winter.

I secretly invite them on the settee when no one is in the house... Nails went through the last one :scared: and I got an arse whipping.









I absolutely never let them bring mud into the house (or read my magazines)









I never compare the two of them









I feed them rubbish quality Tesco food









I make them kill spiders for me









I don't buy them toys, they can find their own entertainment









And I absolutely never let them sleep with me


----------



## vickieb (Nov 22, 2010)

Tanya1989 said:


> My dogs don't wear collars when on our own property.
> 
> I won't let them eat any "human food" from our plate or tit bits straight after eating, they'll have it in their dinners (This is mainly so I can see exactly how much they eat in a day, its easy to think they've had less when its been scattered)
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHHAHAHA BRILLIANT! love the magazine one! Womens Weekly?

sorry if its a dumb quez but what breed is the muddy glasses wearing mag pinching one  he looks AMAZING!


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

vickieb said:


> HAHAHAHHAHAHA BRILLIANT! love the magazine one! Womens Weekly?
> 
> sorry if its a dumb quez but what breed is the muddy glasses wearing mag pinching one  he looks AMAZING!


Haha... McCartney is a Leonberger... He's actually quite intelligent, its New Scientist


----------



## vickieb (Nov 22, 2010)

Tanya1989 said:


> Haha... McCartney is a Leonberger... He's actually quite intelligent, its New Scientist


OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO I have only ever seen a pix of these in my Dog Top Trumps


----------



## Staffx (Jan 12, 2011)

Another brilliant thread I missed, I only spend 6 hours a day on here how have I missed so many good ones recently 

Firstly Helbo that first picture is so cute I could just eat his face 

I feel some of the arguments get heated because we love our dogs so much that when people say they do it a different way some people get scared they aren't looking after their dogs properly then get defensive. I tend to avoid these debates as all though I look after my dog one way I don't have any strong feelings about it I just do it my way because it suits me.

Now confession time, there are many but I'll try and keep it to the worst them a mod can chuck me off pf 

I own, have read and quite enjoyed a CM book 

Me and partner both work full time 

We lied to the rescue about this 

I let my dog sit in the front with me and have his head out the window in the car 

On long journeys he goes in the boot 

He licks our face, we even train him to do it when you say daddy love yoooouuuu, occasionally he even manages to get his tounge in your mouth (not desirable :blush

We laugh when he licks babies, we even have a song, _lick the baby, lick the baby, eat the baby eat the baby_ (I know I should be a song writer)

I tie him up outside shops

I tie him up to a floodlight at rugby training

I wrestle and fight with him

I play tug with him and let him win

I have him offlead near roads

I will stop there that should be enough to get me banned


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Tanya1989 said:


> I never have the central heating on (because we don't have any) for the sake of the dogs getting to hot, instead humans walk round wrapped in a blanket through most of winter.
> 
> I secretly invite them on the settee when no one is in the house... Nails went through the last one :scared:


I dont have any central heating either and have to wear a dressing gown cord around my middle at all times during the winter so I can fit a couple of Chihuahuas down my jumper like a kangaroo pouch!

I also have a leather sofa that is more scratch marks then leather!!LOL


----------



## Lupa (Apr 14, 2010)

Just been telling OH bout this thread, thought it hilarious! :thumbup: He also said to tell that at he weekends when we have breakfast Bisto has toast, he doesn't wear a collar indoors and is left in the garden unattended which he loves as he spends most of he time rolling in the grass and peeing on my flowers ( which is a new one, don't know where he gets these bad habits from!)


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

I just want to butt in and say I'm so pleased so many people have smiled because of this thread. 

Theoretically we're all 'breaking the rules' in one way or another (or several in my case!) but our dogs are happy, we're happy, and thats whats really important. :thumbup:


----------



## vickieb (Nov 22, 2010)

one o the best threads on here AND no one wrecked it 

yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay :thumbup:


----------



## L/C (Aug 9, 2010)

Where do I begin? 


We both work full time
We live in central london
...in a first floor flat
...with no garden :scared:
I let one of my greyhounds off the lead
...unmuzzled
...in unsecured areas :scared:
They are allowed on the sofas
...and on the bed
I let them dictate where and how far we walk (lots of reasons for this)
...and Ely is allowed to stop and sniff and investigate when he wants :scared:

Realistically I can admit that there is probably a more suitable home out there for Ely - he would really benefit by living somewhere quieter, with a garden so he wouldn't have to go out when he is having a really bad day. But he's here now and he's not going anywhere - realistically I can't think there would be too many people willing to take on a 5 year old greyhound with fear issues and SLO. And they'd have to fight me for him.


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm in with you naughty lot, I don't use a crate (unless it's for puppies) all of my dogs sleep on the settees leaving me with the hard dining chair. Some of them even go upstairs to wake the last lazy bugger still in bed... usually me 

I give lots of human food including every now and then... chocolate :scared:

They don't need fabric coats, they've all got fab coats of their own and are allowed to play as much as they like.

We take them for regular walks either along the beach on a lead or to the fields where they can run offlead.

One of my boys had a hot spot that was driving him up the wall so for his comfort he's now in pet trim... my kind of pet trim  his needs come before the glamour of the show ring and it's only hair hey :001_cool:

Here's my lot


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Great confessions and photos - I've really enjoyed reading this thread


----------



## vickieb (Nov 22, 2010)

me have another one.....

when Im cooking or making somthing in the kitchen, I will give Ern bits as well, then when OH says do you feed him in the kitchen coz he begs while I am making a sarnie, I say 

no, I dont :aureola:

heh (only a white lie)


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm loving this thread...the amount of times I've been lectured on the way I bring my dogs up is unreal....then i see this thread and I think....Honest dog owners....LOVE IT....GENIUS 
My dogs sleep on my bed...aside Tex as he's rather large and he won't fit..but The other 2 and the cat....can you imagine how warm it is having penny in bed...beats an elec blanket any day...I did try a cage on her first night...we didn't like but I won't judge those who do use them...They have a controlled diet but only because of Fizz's allergies....I buy them toys and treats every time I go shopping...i don't dress them up but I do admit to making them a new paw print tag with diamantés today...they have the run of the whole downstairs and as my bedroom is downstairs that suits them and there are major separation anxiety issues when i have to leave them....but that's from me not them lol....honestly...if i have to leave them it kills me....they probably enjoy the break lol. I have to say my biggest annoyance is when people see them give me a kiss and say ewww do you know how bad that is...g g g germs... oh noooo...well from what I gather no one has ever died from a dog licking their face so as mine have done it fro day one I think I'll survive  They don't pee in the house and they are all well behaved, love the kids and pretty much fit in with everyone so I'm happy.
Great thread
xx


----------



## ZeusBeagle (Oct 11, 2010)

This thread made me smile :thumbup:

Charlie is adorable!! and all the other doggies, love all of the confessions I'm not brave enough to list mine yet  lol


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

ZeusBeagle said:


> This thread made me smile :thumbup:
> 
> Charlie is adorable!! and all the other doggies, love all of the confessions I'm not brave enough to list mine yet  lol


Oh go on,we have all confessed,its good for the soul,and you have a beagle so you allowed to give in,when you are faced with sad eyes and droopy ears,its the law Thats my opinion and I am sticking to it


----------



## ldr (Apr 19, 2011)

I only just discovered this thread, I've just read through the whole thing and I love it 

So, here I go with mine.

Oscar...
* Is allowed on the sofa and the bed whenever he wants (unless he's muddy, then he has to wait until he's dried off/had a bath);
* Doesn't have a crate;
* Has never been to an obedience class (though he might be going soon 'cause his recall's gone totally to pot recently!);
* Is given the dregs of milk and a few flakes of cereal at the bottom of OH's bowl every morning at breakfast;
* Licks me and OH on the face, the arms, the feet, the hands, everywhere;
* Loves to chew rawhide and is even allowed to have it unsupervised when we're at work;
* Is left home alone from 8am to 6pm three days per week while we're at work, with a one hour walk from a dog walker at lunchtime (the other two days he goes to my parents-in-law's place to be spoiled rotten by grannie!);
* Has a peanut butter kong every time he's left home alone, with peanut butter bought especially for him as neither OH or I like it;
* Eats Wainwrights wet food, because raw sounds difficult and confusing and also I don't have the freezer space for bulk orders;
* Plays in the garden unsupervised;
* I'm sure there must be more... 

OH and I totally adore him, he gets practically smothered in love every day even though we're out at work full time. 

It's lovely to see such a non-judgmental positive thread with a lot of replies. Sometimes it seems like the only posts that get a lot of interest are the ones where something nasty has happened or people are having a fight.

Hooray for lots of happy dogs


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

Lovely thread, so refreshing. Have thoroughly enjoyed reading it. :thumbup:

So I'm going to be brave and these are my confessions. 

I live in a ground floor one bed flat and Honey rarely goes in the garden. 
She has at least an hours walk a day in a 200 acre country park, mainly off lead. 
I frequently drag the poor unfortunate dog all over the country in a motorhome that is a lot smaller than our flat! 
While on these outings she is made to walk for miles up hills, through woods and on beaches and she is never off the lead, although recently its become a 25 foot lunge rein. 

She is not allowed on the bed at home but she is allowed on the one in the motorhome. 
She sleeps on the sofa if we go out and leave her and she has been left for over 6 hours!!! 

She has never been to a training class but she has much better manners than my OH who has!  

I would never crate her or leave her in kennels. If she can't go away with us then we don't go there. 

I would never feed her raw food and I have been feeding her Chappie Complete but now she is transferring onto Arden Grange. (sometimes I do listen lol) 
I frequently feed her raw vegetables and veg peelings, especially sprouts! 

She has just eaten the most enormous scone with clotted cream and strawberry jam and thoroughly shocked the owner of the tea room who thought it was a waste. :yikes:

She is not spoilt in any way, shape or form. :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## LauraIzPops (Oct 2, 2011)

ldr said:


> I only just discovered this thread, I've just read through the whole thing and I love it
> 
> So, here I go with mine.
> 
> ...


What breed is your dog? He looks a lot like mine!


----------



## L/C (Aug 9, 2010)

Honey Bee said:


> She has just eaten the most enormous scone with clotted cream and strawberry jam and thoroughly shocked the owner of the tea room who thought it was a waste. :yikes:


How could that be a waste?!


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

L/C said:


> How could that be a waste?!


She obviously thought it should be put to a better use than being scoffed by a dog!  
Actually we got two each on purpose so she could have one. (Not because I am a pig! ) Mind you it was the most delicious cream tea I've ever had!


----------



## Claire Bear (Jul 19, 2011)

I LOVE this thread :-D
So here we go...
Wesley pup:

Is allowed on the sofa whenever he wishes.

Climbs all over the two of us until he finds his comfy spot.

Licks everyone and everything he pleases, his favourite flavour being 'human after shower' mmm moist and nice smelling!

Eats human food, licks out my WW microwave meal tubs and then plays with the tub for hours.

Gets left home alone for 4-5 hours a day, never bothers him.

Gets treats for doing nothing but tilting his head, but who can resist the beagle face?! 

Sleeps in his crate with the door open, food and water available all night and a puppy pad to chew up to his hearts content.

Went to 1 puppy class, never had a free day to do any more but has lots of doggy friends to play with. 

Runs off leash in the field even though he's not 100% reliable at recall.

Once ate 3 wasabi peas, and enjoyed them :-O

He's a happy puppy and he's loved loads, in my opinion as long as you love them and care for them and they're happy how much can you really be doing wrong?


----------



## ozrex (Aug 30, 2011)

I am completely judgemental and what's more I'm Always Right.

I am totally shocked by what's going on here.............







My dogs are NEVER allowed on the furniture so that could not possibly be my hand scratching my dog's belly could it????????????


----------



## ldr (Apr 19, 2011)

LauraIzPops said:


> What breed is your dog? He looks a lot like mine!


Oscar is a bichon frise, what breed is yours?


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

As I'm reading the updates to the thread, I am sitting in bed with hubby snoring next to me and the dogs are sleeping at my feet!!!

A couple of more to add, my girls like to stand at the edge of the bath and wait for me to give them bath water to drink.

At 6:45 every morning they jump on the bed and dive under the duvet for 15 mins of snuggles before biscuit time!!!!

And I like it when they lick my feet!!!!


----------



## BullyMolly (Sep 26, 2011)

What an amazing thred :thumbup: Still new here and got the feeling I was doing an awfull lot of things wrong with my pooch! However, reading through I am far from being the only one 
I do have a crate, but its never locked, She doesnt like LOOOOONG walks(loke me:aureola, Cooked chicken (because I cant do raw), Kids role all over her!! I spend so much on her, that my shoe fettish has long since gone  
My Molly is always in my seat keeping it warm:


----------



## dickybirdclocks (Mar 24, 2011)

Other people can be as judgemental as they like ,i will treat my son sorry my dog Ben as if he was almost human if i want to .He stays in his crate at night time and if left alone - he loves his space and often stays there when door is opened ,He has his own leather armchair in lounge ,eats like a king and gets the best of everything more importantly we kiss and cuddle each other constantly and he loves it just as i do .Far too many so called experts who often have not got a clue .Each to their own .I am sure if my Ben could talk he would state that he has a superbly pampered life.


----------



## LauraIzPops (Oct 2, 2011)

ldr said:


> Oscar is a bichon frise, what breed is yours?


Aww I love them! He's just gorgeous! I do think they look similar to my mine though anyway so i'll let myself off  Izzie is a cockapoo


----------



## ldr (Apr 19, 2011)

LauraIzPops said:


> Aww I love them! He's just gorgeous! I do think they look similar to my mine though anyway so i'll let myself off  Izzie is a cockapoo


Thanks, Izzie looks adorable too


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

was too many pages to read 

but people keep calling my reu a dog!!  he is my furry child! :lol:

currently asleep next to me, cuddles up with his teddy..omg i love him so much!


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm afraid I'm extremely guilty of spoiling my dog dog. She has a very expensive dog bed which never gets laid on, its our bed or the sofa. She is rarely left alone and is kissed and cuddled constantly... she also is fed on a raw diet which some smartar*e (no one on here!!) informed me was extremely 'dangerous' as it would give her a taste for blood and she would try to eat me and my partner
Also i have a very injured leg at the mo and OH was concerned about sharing the bed with Roz as she is a clumsy great oaf at times and he knew she would be treading all over my leg in the night... so instead of turfing her out of the bed i slept on the sofa OH says imut: but she looked all cosy in the bed, couldnt make her sleep in the hall now could i??


----------



## LauraIzPops (Oct 2, 2011)

ldr said:


> Thanks, Izzie looks adorable too


Aww thank you


----------



## lisaloo1 (Aug 8, 2011)

buddy loves his cuddles when especially im wearing my dressing gown


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Looks like the thread has died off - I just want to say a big thank you to everyone who responded :thumbup:


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

It was a lovely thread thank you for starting it:thumbup:


----------



## vickieb (Nov 22, 2010)

lisaloo1 said:


> buddy loves his cuddles when especially im wearing my dressing gown


oooooooooooooooooooooh my gooooooooood!!!!!!!!!!!!

How cute! :d:d:d


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

vickieb said:


> oooooooooooooooooooooh my gooooooooood!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> How cute! :d:d:d


Too cute!!!!


----------



## lisaloo1 (Aug 8, 2011)

ive enjoyed following this thread so ty too :thumbup:


----------



## lisaloo1 (Aug 8, 2011)

beary_clairey said:


> Too cute!!!!


thanx u 2 he really is a sweetie :yesnod::yesnod::yesnod::yesnod::yesnod:


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

lisaloo1 said:


> thanx u 2 he really is a sweetie :yesnod::yesnod::yesnod::yesnod::yesnod:


i want him!


----------



## lisaloo1 (Aug 8, 2011)

harley bear said:


> i want him!


u got ya own sweetie!!! u cant have 2 lol


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

harley bear said:


> i want him!


Me too!!!! You already have Vey!!!!


----------



## lisaloo1 (Aug 8, 2011)

beary_clairey said:


> Me too!!!! You already have Vey!!!!


if anyone takes buddy they gotta take me too :thumbup:


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

lisaloo1 said:


> u got ya own sweetie!!! u cant have 2 lol





beary_clairey said:


> Me too!!!! You already have Vey!!!!


I know, i know but i do wish we had him since he was a pup, i feel like ive missed so much...how selfish is that?


----------



## vickieb (Nov 22, 2010)

beary_clairey said:


> Too cute!!!!


those big paws, that cuddly face!

I MUST HAVE!!


----------



## amriley248 (10 d ago)

springerpete said:


> You should try keeping gun dogs if you want 'Judgemental' The grief I've had over the years by ill informed people about my sport is amazing. Even from family members. I just tell to go fly a kite, they're my dogs, it's my passion and regardless of what others think nobody could say my dogs aren't well cared for.


 OMG did this resonate with me. I have two GSPs that Im trying to train and naively thought other dog lovers would help. I've had so much grief from all quarters. My dogs are what matter though and I try to keep their needs in mind only. Its tough some days.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Leaving this thread open, it could be an enlightening discussion.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

I was told yesterday by of all people a dog trainer - not ours I hasten to add - that because my two Mini Schnauzers weren't LGD's or a breed used for protection, in their opinion they didn't consider breeds like Mini Schnauzers as "real" dogs, only pets,


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I have had poodles looked down on, they seem to have such a bad reputation as not being 'real' dogs. Luckily more people seem enlightened and I get more compliments than derogatory remarks.
I think that dates back to the day when poodles were about the only 'lapdog' and as they are seriously not lapdogs a lot rebelled and became very snappy and vocal. I remember my mother saying that a friend's poodle was treated properly and so they could be proper dogs but then our neighbour had two that rarely put their feet on the floor and were pretty obnoxious.

I wonder why so many myths and misconceptions have carried on with dogs. Like there are still people who think you rub a dogs nose in it if it makes a mess, let them cry night after night, let them have a litter before they are spayed. And as for the number of people that still call German Shepherds alsatians. In fact I read a recently published book the other day where there was a dog that she was not sure if it was an alsatian or a German Shepherd as she could never remember the difference.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Blitz said:


> I have had poodles looked down on, they seem to have such a bad reputation as not being 'real' dogs. Luckily more people seem enlightened and I get more compliments than derogatory remarks.
> I think that dates back to the day when poodles were about the only 'lapdog' and as they are seriously not lapdogs a lot rebelled and became very snappy and vocal. I remember my mother saying that a friend's poodle was treated properly and so they could be proper dogs but then our neighbour had two that rarely put their feet on the floor and were pretty obnoxious.
> 
> I wonder why so many myths and misconceptions have carried on with dogs. Like there are still people who think you rub a dogs nose in it if it makes a mess, let them cry night after night, let them have a litter before they are spayed. And as for the number of people that still call German Shepherds alsatians. In fact I read a recently published book the other day where there was a dog that she was not sure if it was an alsatian or a German Shepherd as she could never remember the difference.


I remember as a teenager one of my father's customers and his wife owned a white toy poodle. The wife was a hairdresser and a blonde She would dye the dog to match her own hair and outfits. Sometimes the poor dog would be blue, or pink or green. You never knew what to expect. The pair of them always created a lot of attention walking through town

The trainer also had the nerve to say because I own Mini Schnauzers my experience and knowledge of dogs must therefore be extremely limited. I did point out that one should never assume something about a person you hardly know because in the past I had owned and trained both an LGD (Great Pyrenee) and a Guard/Farm dog (Boerboel) as well as having owned several other breeds including Labs, a GSD, Springer Spaniel. BC cross, and Shar-Pei,

Talking about GSD's, some one I know has an 18 month old GSD who still isn't fully house trained. He has to get up in the night to let her out to do a poo. On top of that she's HA having already bitten a visitor to the house, something I've been assured by her owner, she'll eventually grow out of.??????


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Penny is a small dog and I know well the attitudes about small dogs and I frankly don't really care. The people who matter to me see her as the awesome dog she is, the people who don't matter to me don't matter. 

I know I can be judgmental of other owners (and myself at times) but I'm self-aware enough to keep those thoughts to myself, unless there is a serious issue that's affecting me and mine (keep your dog on a leash if you can't control him), or someone asks my opinion (yes, your dog's nails are too long). 

I remember one time talking on a different forum and one member just couldn't wrap his mind around us not having a fenced yard/garden area at all. Like that our dogs went out and had nothing to contain them. He thought it was the height of irresponsibility and that I was lucky my dogs hadn't run off and gotten lost. 
The funny thing of course is that a good handful of our dogs have been exactly that - lost dogs. And now that they live with us, we couldn't get rid of them if we tried LOL!


----------



## Dog Walker Woman (Dec 6, 2013)

Magyarmum said:


> Talking about GSD's, some one I know has an 18 month old GSD who still isn't fully house trained. He has to get up in the night to let her out to do a poo. On top of that she's HA having already bitten a visitor to the house, something I've been assured by her owner, she'll eventually grow out of.??????


Poor dog !
I hope nothing bad will happen and she loses her life, due to this persons ignorance of the breed  (or maybe dogs in general)
If he heard me say that he would think I'm judgemental wouldn't he ! 😋


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

For my next dog, I want something active and driven but not crazily so and came up with a standard poodle. Mum said "I'm not looking after one of those poncey things, not in this house'. She's extremely judgemental about dog breeds.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Dog forum land seems way less judgemental these days compared to how it was when this thread was started. It used to be that kibble was poison (exceptions might be made for the ‘natural’ stuff that costs £80 a bag because the more you spend the more you cared), buying a puppy from a breeder was consigning a rescue dog to death and god forbid your dog missed a walk even if you’d broken both your legs. And remember when everyone used to get weirdly competitive about how slim their dogs were? I suppose when this stuff filters down to ‘less involved’ pet owners it doesn’t allow the ones who take themselves a bit too seriously feel superior so they get contrary and circle back around. American dog subreddits are all recommending Purina now lol


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Magyarmum said:


> I remember as a teenager one of my father's customers and his wife owned a white toy poodle. The wife was a hairdresser and a blonde She would dye the dog to match her own hair and outfits. Sometimes the poor dog would be blue, or pink or green. You never knew what to expect. The pair of them always created a lot of attention walking through town
> 
> The trainer also had the nerve to say because I own Mini Schnauzers my experience and knowledge of dogs must therefore be extremely limited. I did point out that one should never assume something about a person you hardly know because in the past I had owned and trained both an LGD (Great Pyrenee) and a Guard/Farm dog (Boerboel) as well as having owned several other breeds including Labs, a GSD, Springer Spaniel. BC cross, and Shar-Pei,


The trainer sounds a bit pathetic. There is nothing wrong with dying a poodle so long as it is treated like a dog and not a toy.



O2.0 said:


> Penny is a small dog and I know well the attitudes about small dogs and I frankly don't really care. The people who matter to me see her as the awesome dog she is, the people who don't matter to me don't matter.
> 
> I remember one time talking on a different forum and one member just couldn't wrap his mind around us not having a fenced yard/garden area at all. Like that our dogs went out and had nothing to contain them. He thought it was the height of irresponsibility and that I was lucky my dogs hadn't run off and gotten lost.
> The funny thing of course is that a good handful of our dogs have been exactly that - lost dogs. And now that they live with us, we couldn't get rid of them if we tried LOL!


There are a lot of small dogs round here, never heard anyone dissing them in any way. You probably feel funny having one as it is not what you thought you would ever do!
As for a fenced area, we never fenced the garden with the collies or the first standard poodle and they were always within calling distance if not in sight - apart from Megs periodic rabbiting forays that used to really worry me but it was only a couple of times a year and she always came back. The second standard was not so good so we fenced the garden and Toffee would have been a nightmare with an unfenced garden. Horses for courses.



Leanne77 said:


> For my next dog, I want something active and driven but not crazily so and came up with a standard poodle. Mum said "I'm not looking after one of those poncey things, not in this house'. She's extremely judgemental about dog breeds.


I bred a litter of standards and kept 2 pups. One of them was white and very elegant, the other was black and erm not very elegant. Anyway the white one really did not make a good farm dog so I reluctantly rehomed her. A woman and her children came to see her and were the perfect home but the husband was not keen on a poncey poodle. I had a phone call the evening of the day they took Connie home to say this very macho tattooed bloke had invited all his mates round to admire his new dog. Connie was in clover there, sleeping on the kids beds, loads of structured walks instead of trying to be a farm dog and not allowed on the furniture. Tell your mother this story and also that my standards were good rabbiters, one had a very good point and retrieve. They wandered round the farm and the horses, smelt disgusting most of the time and did not have a poncey bone in their bodies. They are a working breed and their coat was clipped in a poncey way for a reason for their work. No need for that clip if they are not being shown or worked in water, just chop off as much or as little as you find easy on the eye.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

picaresque said:


> and god forbid your dog missed a walk even if you’d broken both your legs.


Ha ha! That made me laugh  



Blitz said:


> You probably feel funny having one as it is not what you thought you would ever do!


I don't think I feel funny about having a small dog, not now, maybe initially. But people around here really are weird, I've had more than one person tell me to my face, while I have Penny with me, that she's not a "proper" dog, not a "real" dog and the ever so clever and elegant "my dog takes shits bigger than that" to which I answer "then your dog needs to see a vet." 

The flip side of the little dog hate is the "ooh ickle furbaby" set which annoys me equally as much. 
Really! I'm a joy!


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

O2.0 said:


> Ha ha! That made me laugh
> 
> I don't think I feel funny about having a small dog, not now, maybe initially. But people around here really are weird, I've had more than one person tell me to my face, while I have Penny with me, that she's not a "proper" dog, not a "real" dog and the ever so clever and elegant "my dog takes shits bigger than that" to which I answer "then your dog needs to see a vet."
> 
> ...


I had someone with a JRT that was running riot round a shop make derogatory comments about my dogs. I bet mine had killed more rats than her had. That is really the only person I can recall and in fact my dogs were bigger than hers so purely breedist.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Blitz said:


> I had someone with a JRT that was running riot round a shop make derogatory comments about my dogs. I bet mi that ne had killed more rats than her had. That is really the only person I can recall and in fact my dogs were bigger than hers so purely breedist.


The strangest and to me most amusing comment I've had about Gwylim, was when I mentioned to the friend who owns the GSD and a Sprocker, that Gwylim could be reactive to strange dogs. Immediate panic on his part! Told me if he came to see me he wouldn't bring his dogs in case Gwylim attacked them. 

Gwylim bless him is all of 12 inches tall and weighs in at a whopping 8.5kgs and he's what I call "a brave coward"!


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

O2.0 said:


> Ha ha! That made me laugh
> 
> I don't think I feel funny about having a small dog, not now, maybe initially. But people around here really are weird, I've had more than one person tell me to my face, while I have Penny with me, that she's not a "proper" dog, not a "real" dog and the ever so clever and elegant "*my dog takes shits bigger than that*" to which I answer "then your dog needs to see a vet."
> 
> ...


I'll have to remember that! I never say anything to anybody's face but often in my head, when little dogs have had an attitude with mine, I think "they've eaten bigger rabbits than you"


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

I get a lot of mansplaining with my dogs.

One time someone did actually nail it with Loki. I walked past an elderly gentleman and he looked at Loki and said, boxer ? I nodded, he replied ‘got their own set of rules haven’t they.’ Then he just wondered off.


----------

